# Couple of preset banks (incomplete) - Phase Plant & Dune 3



## richmwhitfield (Apr 10, 2022)

Here are a couple of preset banks that I was in the process of making with the intention of selling, but I lost the motivation to complete them. Cyberpunkish in style

Phase Plant


Dune 3 - updated 05/01/2023


----------



## sean8877 (Apr 11, 2022)

Thank you!


----------



## sean8877 (Apr 11, 2022)

Excuse my ignorance, the "Oblivion" soundset is a ".bank" file. I don't see any way to import that type of file into Dune 3, tried Googling also and not turning up any instructions on importing a .bank file. The import feature in Dune 3 doesn't seem to recognize it. Thanks.


----------



## richmwhitfield (Apr 11, 2022)

Ah ok. Sorry I hadn't got as far in the process as to work out how to import a bank! I think if you go into the browser and select





You might need to rename the Soundbank name afterwards by right clicking on it in the browser.


----------



## sean8877 (Apr 11, 2022)

Thanks for the explanation, unfortunately it's giving me a "Failed to import Zip archive!" message when I tried to import it as a zip file (and renamed it with a ".zip" extension). It's all good I don't want to waste too much of your time, the other bank with the .fxp files is working great. Appreciate the freebie. Thanks.


----------



## richmwhitfield (Apr 11, 2022)

Ah that sucks. So 2 options. Unzip the zip locally somewhere and then import using the option 'Import Folder...'. If the zip seems to be broken, here's a link to a folder containing the contents of the zip






Dystopia - Google Drive







drive.google.com





Hopefully that should get you sorted 🤞


----------



## sean8877 (Apr 11, 2022)

For some reason the Import Folder didn't work either, but it's all good. It's actually the "Oblivion" soundset that isn't importing, I think you have the folders for Dystopia on the Google drive, no worries either way. I started playing around with Dystopia and there are some great sounds, thanks again for the soundset.


----------



## richmwhitfield (Apr 11, 2022)

Ah man, I am so stupid! I was, for some reason, thinking you meant the Dune bank. For the Phase Plant bank you just need to unzip the .zip and then drag & drop the .bank file onto Phase Plant.


----------



## sean8877 (Apr 11, 2022)

richmwhitfield said:


> Ah man, I am so stupid! I was, for some reason, thinking you meant the Dune bank. For the Phase Plant bank you just need to unzip the .zip and then drag & drop the .bank file onto Phase Plant.


No that was completely my bad, I misread the title of your post and was thinking those were both Dune banks, I don't actually have Phase Plant. So completely on me, sorry about that. Need to get some sleep so my eyes work right lol. Thanks again for the Dune bank.


----------



## Oly Spart (Aug 17, 2022)

Thank you very much @richmwhitfield .
I just listened to the phaseplant soundset, and there are many little gems in there.


----------



## richmwhitfield (Aug 17, 2022)

No worries, @Oly Spart - I hope you get some use out of them


----------



## Oly Spart (Aug 19, 2022)

I surely will. 🙏


----------



## richmwhitfield (Jan 4, 2023)

Over the last couple of weeks I have updated the Dune bank. It is now more complete and has a few more presets. If you got the previous version I would maybe delete it and get this one instead.



It's a bit of a mixed bag. Some darker/heavier sounds (basses especially) but with some nicer/lighter pads and keys.


----------



## Teksonik (Jan 5, 2023)

Thanks for sharing the DUNE 3 patches! There are some nice Pads etc in there, "Rift" being among my favorites. Kudos for using the Sample Oscs which a lot of designers seem to ignore.

They allow us to create some nice D-50 and M1 type sounds. DUNE 3 also remains one of the most underrated Virtual Analog synths on the market. I call it Analog 2.0

Like you I've got several hundred D3 patches done that I've been meaning to release as commercial banks but to be honest people seem more concerned about modulation than composition these days and I find adding modulation routing just for the sake of it tedious so I'll just keep them to myself.

Releasing free patches these days is pretty much a thankless endeavor as for every 100 downloads you'll get maybe one "thanks I'll check them later" response with no feedback whether positive or critical.

So thanks again and keep at it, you've definitely got the skills. You might want to add the bank at the Synapse Forum. There is a Soundbanks and Wavetables sticky thread:




Synapse Forum • View topic - DUNE 2/3 Soundbanks and Wavetables (Sticky)


----------



## Sid Francis (Jan 5, 2023)

As always with Rich I am in: anticipating to test them next morning  Thx Rich!♥


----------



## richmwhitfield (Jan 6, 2023)

Teksonik said:


> Thanks for sharing the DUNE 3 patches! There are some nice Pads etc in there, "Rift" being among my favorites. Kudos for using the Sample Oscs which a lot of designers seem to ignore.
> 
> ...
> 
> So thanks again and keep at it, you've definitely got the skills. You might want to add the bank at the Synapse Forum. There is a Soundbanks and Wavetables sticky thread:


Cheers, much appreciated. 

I did actually post the original, much more unfinished, presets on Synapse's forum - it might have actually been you that suggested it (over on KVR), but I will go and update that post with the new presets.


----------



## richmwhitfield (Jan 6, 2023)

Sid Francis said:


> As always with Rich I am in: anticipating to test them next morning  Thx Rich!♥


Thanks very much Sid. I am sure there will be at least one you like! 😀


----------



## Sid Francis (Jan 7, 2023)

One? I just tested them in a tune and..oh man, could not decide which one to use first. Complete the set and sell it, it is an absolute winner!♥
Pier: If you are looking for distortion: look no further  Dune sound set with a different touch this time. Not so "nice and noble" ...


----------



## outland (Monday at 11:12 PM)

Thank you, sir. Much appreciated!


----------

